# Repashy 2-Part Diet problems. Version 3.1. Input much appreciated!



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

First up, sorry for the length of post, but its a long story!!!

Well, this all started about April for me, when I recieved my nice new order from the states, of my usual 2-part diet. I had run out of the old stuff but still had the packet to compare to. I noticed that the new base powder was lighter, lumpier and had a really odd chemically smell. I also noticed that when I was selling a bag to a friend, that the 50/50, 60/40 ratios had changed.

It was here where I experienced problems. I had nothing else left to feed them, so I assumed it was minor changes to the diet and commenced feeding as usual. Mixed for an insect free diet...and they didn't touch it.
This lack of appetite continues for 6 weeks...enough time I would say that going cold turkey was not working. They were eating enough to "get by"...surviving not thriving in my book, and not good enough in my opinion. 

I then decided to go to the repashy forums to put my case forward. It turns out that in the states, they seem to be enjoying this new diet as always.... and they naturally questioned my temperatures, housing, time of year, ratios of making it etc etc. It all went very quiet when it seemed that it was just the food that was causing this change, and not something else....being as they ate fine before...and nothing had changed bar the food.

I decided, after speaking to some people, that I would try pure fruit blended up with some calcium like I used to do ages ago. Immense feeding responce returned, clean bowls for the first time in ages. I couldn't believe it, and also felt awful for the fact that I had essentially not been provding them with something they liked. So..with the help of Allen Repashy, he sent me a replacement bag to see if that was at fault...turned out it wasn't... so then we decided to add very very small amounts of base to the fruit, to "wean" them onto it...and I noticed rapidly that even with a couple of teaspoons into half a pint of fruit, that the feeding reponse went down...and down again according to how much diet was added.

I then got a very small amount of old recipe diet from a shop who had some left. Decided to try that....clean bowls yet again, as with the fruit mix.... clearly a pattern is emerging here.

I have taken photos of the ingredients list, and what the food looks like dry and mixed....and would love to hear other peoples opinions on this, if they have used it and with what success... I know of quite a few people who are having issues, but would love for someone else to speak out. 

I use the diet, as I am sure everyone else does, for convenience, and also as it is supposedly a complete diet. I think dependance on this has caused the problems with them not liking it, as I am having to go about feeding in other ways..

Sorry for the long post, but I feel it is important that I let people know, incase they are having similar troubles. The version can be found in the bottom left corner.



First up we have the old diet packaging, showing ingredients, lack of version number and dry and mixed with water



















(old diet on the left)









Old diet with water - dark, smooth with small red mould inhibitor....









Old diet compared to new diet (old on the left - 3.1 on the right)










Secondly, here is the new packet, version number, ingredients, dry and mixed.



















(3.1 on the right)









This has weird white lumps as well as the usual red ones..


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmm this is odd. 
I my self use the all in one diet since we got him on the komodo stuff while he was at work after he'd been fed just bannanas so the rapashy stuff followed on well.
I guess im happy now i dont do the 2part diet which i was planning on moving on too. 
I had already started adding fruit to the all in one diet.

I can see what you pointing at and quite frankly chemical smells never mean a good thing. 
I hope you can get to the bottom of this, and keep us updated.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I know of one person who is using the complete one part diet and it has not been going well either. I was suggested to buy some, but frankly I am not going to waste more money on something which potentially they are going to like. 

Thanks for your input though, hoping I can get this sorted soon.

Anna


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Anna, I am _so_ glad you posted this: I thought I was going mad! I've used Repashy 2-part for all of my Rhacs (and the mourning geckos too) since acquiring my first crestie. I never experienced a problem using the 'old' diet; all geckos ate it enthusiastically and food bowls were cleaned overnight. However, I received the 'new' diet when I placed my last order; since then, I've also noticed that a lot more is left in the bowls every morning (_much_ more than previously). Like you, I've noticed that the 'new' diet is far lumpier than the 'old', and it's far more difficult to mix it to a smooth consistency (there always seem to be lumps left, no matter what ratio diet: liquid I use or how vigorously / thoroughly I try to mix it). I've also noticed that, once mixed, the diet seems to separate into a liquid / thick gloopy layer, which it never used to do.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> I know of one person who is using the complete one part diet and it has not been going well either. I was suggested to buy some, but frankly I am not going to waste more money on something which potentially they are going to like.
> 
> Thanks for your input though, hoping I can get this sorted soon.
> 
> Anna


Right, well when i eventually finnish what i have now ill take note of this and report if its smells, looks, feels different and if the cresties react differently.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

olivine said:


> Anna, I am _so_ glad you posted this: I thought I was going mad! I've used Repashy 2-part for all of my Rhacs (and the mourning geckos too) since acquiring my first crestie. I never experienced a problem using the 'old' diet; all geckos ate it enthusiastically and food bowls were cleaned overnight. However, I received the 'new' diet when I placed my last order; since then, I've also noticed that a lot more is left in the bowls every morning (_much_ more than previously). Like you, I've noticed that the 'new' diet is far lumpier than the 'old', and it's far more difficult to mix it to a smooth consistency (there always seem to be lumps left, no matter what ratio diet: liquid I use or how vigorously / thoroughly I try to mix it). I've also noticed that, once mixed, the diet seems to separate into a liquid / thick gloopy layer, which it never used to do.


Now you have said this i asume my complete diet is the new batch as well. 
As i have never used it untill a few months ago i guess i wouldnt know any different. 
The fact my crestie is young made me think the bowl shouldnt be emptied, we are only talking a milk bottle lid.
Hmm the plot thickens.....much like the diet.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

olivine said:


> Anna, I am _so_ glad you posted this: I thought I was going mad! I've used Repashy 2-part for all of my Rhacs (and the mourning geckos too) since acquiring my first crestie. I never experienced a problem using the 'old' diet; all geckos ate it enthusiastically and food bowls were cleaned overnight. However, I received the 'new' diet when I placed my last order; since then, I've also noticed that a lot more is left in the bowls every morning (_much_ more than previously). Like you, I've noticed that the 'new' diet is far lumpier than the 'old', and it's far more difficult to mix it to a smooth consistency (there always seem to be lumps left, no matter what ratio diet: liquid I use or how vigorously / thoroughly I try to mix it). I've also noticed that, once mixed, the diet seems to separate into a liquid / thick gloopy layer, which it never used to do.


I was worried I was one of a select few having issues, and I hope that this thread makes more people come forward who were maybe afraid they thought they were doing something wrong. I am just glad I am not breeding this season, as I have noticed weight loss in about 80% of the animals I have here, and my holdbacks are growing painfully slowly. Since doing the fruit blend, I am now having to supplement with insects which is something I was desperately trying to get away from...

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dannyboy1 (Nov 30, 2009)

iv just this min checked mine, think its the new batch, well its got 3.1 on it so im assuming thats the new version, iv got to say i havn,t noticed anything different with feeding, but yeah i no wot u mean when it comes to mixing it! will be interesting to no wot other people say about this?????


----------



## Tribal Butterfly (Mar 24, 2010)

just been to the kitchen and checked mine, 
when i first got my geckos a couple of months ago i got the complete diet, which has a version no. on it, but mine is version 3.0 and I've been using that blended with fruit, no problems.
Thought I'd try the 2 part as everyone seemed so positive, got the strawberry nectar as it was the most popular according to the poll on here, gecko's won't touch it.
I can't tell you what version it is as I mixed it all together in a tub and chucked the packets but I do remember it mixing strangely, but just assumed it was down to it being the 2 part instead of the complete.
Glad this has been posted, thought I was doing something wrong with the 2 part


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Well you know i have been having problems as well Anna. Very worrying during the breeding season. It doesn't mix as well, the nice smell has vanished and basically they don't like it!! I have even adding honey to it, tried mixing it with fruit, neither with much success. Thankfully my roaches and crickets like it....bit of an expensive way to feed them though, lol!

I have been making my own concotion of blended fruit, nutrobal (or calcium) and dried egg powder and they love it! My concern is getting the ratios right and that is why the cgd was such a great and easy way to feed. I also am now feeding more insects. I am still persisiting with it though, once a week, i have to, i buy the stuff in bulk! But thankfully i too still have some unopened packets of the old version 1 part, so i am also using that.

I know it was due to be updated again, minor changes apparently with some adjustment to the label, i shall wait and see when that comes out, and maybe buy a smaller amount to try first


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Just to let you know you aren't mad : victory: I too have been having problems, which has led to an increase in insects, supplementing in other ways, and making a fruit mix. The reason for this was that feeding had gotten to a point where weight was being lost, so I did my own thing, and thus healthy weight gain. The main thing that is different with this version is that people were complaining about the slow growth rate in the previous versions and so he changed it to contain hemp oil? as a main ingredient (I made a thread with all the changes earlier in the year but can't remember all of them) which is quite a drastic change from the minor tweaks he usually makes. I do remember him saying that he will still be making the previous version and you can request it over 3.1 :2thumb:


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

I have noticed a difference definitely. I have also been feeding more crickets on the whole as the new feed seems to be eaten less. I have the apricot flavour and the banana at the moment and I have noticed more of them will eat more if I give the apricot one although it is still eaten less than the previous batch before the new 'improvements'. I hope that makes sense! I do have one young male who eats the lot regardless of flavour/batch! My youngsters definitely were/are growing slower than I would like tho now feeding more crickets so should see a difference.

I have noticed also tho that now they have been having the new CGD offered for a while some more of them are starting to eat it so perhaps they'll get used to it in time? 

I've done them all some banana tonight and none have touched it yet... except the young male he's almost finished his already! I have 22 in all (including the hatchlings/juvies) so 1 eating it isn't exactly good! I'll check in the morning and see who's eaten what and let you know.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Anna, I ordered in bulk on 22nd May. I have been in contact with Matt on Pangea, as it just wouldn't thicken using the same ratio I always use 60/40. I sent him a pic of the label, and it turns out I have the old version, which he was very surprised at, as he thought he had none left in stock. So even with the old version I am having problems. I was told to add more powder, but then it throws the whole ratio thing out.


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've got the new version too and find it very hard to mix/gel together, it takes ages to get the lumps out and is the lighter colour like in your pics. 

I've also noticed the old version had a gorgeous strong banana smell which isn't as strong in the new one. 

I found that I had to add MORE honey and bee pollen then normal and now they woof it. 

I guess it's not as sweet as the old stuff either then.

They have crickets too so they do have a choice, I'm glad they eat the CGD too cause of the vitamins and stuff that's not in the crix.


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

They like it thinner then the old stuff too, quite watery actually.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, it seems that pointing out the problems on the Repashy forums simply results in an accusation that us Brits have drawn "conclusions together...(and) have made up your minds that you don't like it", accompanied by a denial that there's any problem and a locked thread. Hardly a helpful or constructive response....


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, I didn't expect it to be locked to be honest. I don't really know what to do now as he seems to think we have clubbed together and that I know everyone in the UK and am trying to make him look bad.....

anyway...I suppose I will just have to use up remaining food.. all 64oz of it.....and they either end up liking it, or I have to feed fruit forever more.

I guess I should have kept quiet eh...


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, shame that. I guess he thinks as we live in the little bitty UK we all must know each other.

Actually i think he has closed the thread as he doesn't know what else to say. let's just hope he has taken note and is going to doing something about it. He must be getting some of the same feedback over there, not everyone is going to be an :censor: licker!


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

will be getting two crested geckos at the weekend would you recommend using the komodo one instead or should i buy some repashy?

they are coming from a breeder who i know nothing about (but was recommended) so dont know what he is feeding them


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Ive just been to check my diet and its the old version ( I also realised I have a fair amount more than I thought :blush. Last week I ordered 128oz of the complete diet im just waiting for it to arrive. Ive decided to go for the complete diet rather than the 2-part again as I always seem to be mixing to 2 powders and it takes just as long to do that as it does to feed the troup! I also find they all like different flavors and some wont eat certain flavors, with the number I have its a pain to keep up with who likes what and be mixing it up seperatly. So heres fingers crossed they like the complete diet. I shall let you know how I get on with it when it comes


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am saddened that it was closed, it does seem like he thinks we are ganging up on him and that we all know each other...! In truth I think I have only met a handful of people on here...so not exactly knowing everyone!

I am going to try and use up the rest of the new diet that I have, but would be glad to hear more stories about other people's experience, and whether your impending one part diet is actually any good.

Also been looking at "clarks diet" which might prove to be something else to look at. There seems to have been discussions on it years ago when it wasn't marketed as a complete diet, more as a supplemental food to go with insects...but now it seems to have been further developed as a complete diet. 

Been a good response so far, but I know lots of people use it...so would be good to hear from some of them too!


In reponse to this



> will be getting two crested geckos at the weekend would you recommend using the komodo one instead or should i buy some repashy?
> 
> they are coming from a breeder who i know nothing about (but was recommended) so dont know what he is feeding them


I would get in touch with the breeder and ask them what they are feeding, should be one of the questions asked anyway, so that you can continue to feed the same food!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i bought the two part quite a while ago as i couldnt get hold of the one part i usually feed,

mine wont touch it and will sit there and starve, ( worrying as i have youngsters ) have also tried it with bended fruit and honey, and they still will not eat it.

i`m back on one part, now i`m panicing that once i get a new bag i`ll be in the same situation.


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

There was a long post on the Clarks diet a few years back on the repashy forums between Allen and Clark. At that time it wasn't a complete diet, now it is! I am considering trying some!

:blush: oops, just noticed you put that Anna...anyway i am going to give it a try :lol2:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear you're having problems  I actually put in a big order a few days ago... I really hope I don't have any problems :S I'll try it out when it arrives and let you know what happens.

It's very disappointing that the thread was locked on the repashy forum, I struggle to see the reason.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

have been following this thread (and the other) with interest and quite frankly am amazed at the reaction (ie: thread locking) and am also slightly concerned moreso as although I don't use CGD in great quantities I do use it as an extra for my mourning geckos.
The original batch of CGD I recieved gratefully from biohazard156 when I first got the Quads which has lasted well though stocks are now going down ~ however now I'd be very reluctant to use the new version for their hatchlings ....... if anyone has a good alternative they can recommend would they let me know please


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

*snip snip*


SleepyD said:


> if anyone has a good alternative they can recommend would they let me know please


Well there is a relatively unknown diet called "clarks diet" I personally haven't used it but I am going to order some within the week (there are also some others ordering it but I won't mention names:lol2 So I'm sure you will get some feedback within the month : victory:


----------



## dannyboy1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> *snip snip*
> 
> 
> Well there is a relatively unknown diet called "clarks diet" I personally haven't used it but I am going to order some within the week (there are also some others ordering it but I won't mention names:lol2 So I'm sure you will get some feedback within the month : victory:


can i ask wot the (clarks) diet is? never heard of this??


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

After reading this thread im glad its not just somthing i am doing wrong. I vert recently brought 2 cresties from a guy on here. He said they were feeding well on the banana 2 part repasy diet which i instantly ordered so that i could keep them on the same diet. Well since ive had them they havent touched it! He said that he always bulk orders from america so my guess is that he had the old version. 

I was really worried it was something i was doing wrong, and im now very annoyed to find that they have changed it and now the cresties wont eat it. mine are both young cresties and so ive been constantly worried over their not eating. They are eating crickets fine but i was hoping to have them on a mostly repasy diet. :devil::devil::devil: Not happy, especially considering how much that stuff costs! ive also tried mine on the komodo diet but they have turned it down! 

I was confused by the repashy when it turned up as i have read posts about how nice it smells and how sweet it is etc, and basically i smelled and tried it and it was rank, didnt smell or taste anything like fruit!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

dannyboy1 said:


> can i ask wot the (clarks) diet is? never heard of this??


It's just another crested gecko diet, like T-rex CGD, Repashy CGD, or komodo CGD. But it is fairly unheard of and there has been some quite heated discussions on the web due to the Repashy fans who swear by it :lol2:


----------



## dannyboy1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> It's just another crested gecko diet, like T-rex CGD, Repashy CGD, or komodo CGD. But it is fairly unheard of and there has been some quite heated discussions on the web due to the Repashy fans who swear by it :lol2:


where can u get this clarks diet then?? do u no of any1 that has used it??


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Well there is a relatively unknown diet called "clarks diet" I personally haven't used it but I am going to order some within the week (there are also some others ordering it but I won't mention names:lol2 So I'm sure you will get some feedback within the month : victory:


already been given the nod thanks hun and a much appreciated offer of a sample for my mournings :2thumb:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am not sure of anyone on this forum who has used it. If you google clarks gecko diet, you can find a supplier, but they are in the states. I am hoping to order some soon to try too, I hope it is a success.

Until then I will try and use up what cgd I have left, by mixing it with lots of fruit. 

I am glad to hear from so many people that might have not come forward otherwise....I am sorry you are having troubles too, but hopefully there will be a solution!


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

dito 
it my strawberry mix it is all fine this is my older one and in my new peach one it is so different and has the white lumps in my cresties eat it and no change what so ever .


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

I recently ordered the 2 part diet, after being told it was great. I have never used the previous versions, however my crestie hardly touches it. 
I'm just away to order up some of the clarks diet, so Ill post up how its went down my crestie soon.


----------



## dannyboy1 (Nov 30, 2009)

crossfire101 said:


> I recently ordered the 2 part diet, after being told it was great. I have never used the previous versions, however my crestie hardly touches it.
> I'm just away to order up some of the clarks diet, so Ill post up how its went down my crestie soon.


can i ask where your orderin it from? :2thumb:


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

PMP Index Is the only place that I can find that stocks it, they do a free trial packet.


----------



## rudders (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, this is the website,real nice guy to contact. This has all the info regarding clarks diets.PMP Index


----------



## dannyboy1 (Nov 30, 2009)

thanx people, just ordered a free sample, mite aswell give it a go, thats not a complete diet tho isit??


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

rudders said:


> Hi, this is the website,real nice guy to contact. This has all the info regarding clarks diets.PMP Index


Just beat you to it :Na_Na_Na_Na:.
How reasonable is the shipping to the uk?


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

dannyboy1 said:


> thanx people, just ordered a free sample, mite aswell give it a go, thats not a complete diet tho isit??


There is a complete diet . There is a 20% one, gargoyle one or a complete diet.


----------



## dannyboy1 (Nov 30, 2009)

oh rite, like i said i,ll give it a go n see wot happens, but yeah a pound to ship to the uk is really good, does any1 no how long it normally takes coming from the US?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

could someone please pm the the pmp contact email, when i click the link my pc wont let me access the info  i can view the site just not use the 'contact us link'


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

wohic said:


> could someone please pm the the pmp contact email, when i click the link my pc wont let me access the info  i can view the site just not use the 'contact us link'


PM sent : victory:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

olivine said:


> PM sent : victory:


thank you very much !


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you had issues with the diet yourself Wohic?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

biohazard156 said:


> Have you had issues with the diet yourself Wohic?



I use the complete and I have to say this time round more has been wasted than before, and reading this has made me twitchy about buying again. so I thought I would trial this other food.


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

my original cresty bubbies hate the new mix i have tried everything to get them to eat it but they have a noze off my finger and spit it back out again (they use thier tongue to push it out lol). having to mix fruit, honey and all sorts to trick them into a bit lol.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I too had my first bag of the new version repashy a couple of months ago and virtually all mine wouldn't touch it even my most foody girl, who consistently cleans her bowl out. 

I agree it does have a horrid smell to it even when mixed with fruit and doesn't blend in as well as the old version. I did mix with fresh mango last week and all of them ate it but wouldn't with other fruits.

I've also now got the complete which they all seem to eat well and it smells lovely.

My biggest concern was my foody girl as she's laying at the moment and it's taken me a couple of months to get her eating again. She wouldn't even take live during that time. 

It's such a shame that the attitude has always been that we are doing something wrong when clearly it's affected many people.


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks guy's for the free Clarks sample link.
The complete one would be the one for cresties?
Glad this thread came up, as was wondering about putting the cresties on rapashy as on komodo at the moment, they do eat it, but the bowls are never empty, which I just assumed was normal for cresties not to eat it all.

But will try this sample & probably order some and give it a try, as am put off paying out for repashy if it's now not as it was:devil:
Want them to have something better than komodo...so heres hoping:2thumb:


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

Just to say, I emailed them and it will be $2.86 for the free sample to be sent to the UK.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

olivine said:


> Anna, I am _so_ glad you posted this: I thought I was going mad! I've used Repashy 2-part for all of my Rhacs (and the mourning geckos too) since acquiring my first crestie. I never experienced a problem using the 'old' diet; all geckos ate it enthusiastically and food bowls were cleaned overnight. However, I received the 'new' diet when I placed my last order; since then, I've also noticed that a lot more is left in the bowls every morning (_much_ more than previously). Like you, I've noticed that the 'new' diet is far lumpier than the 'old', and it's far more difficult to mix it to a smooth consistency (there always seem to be lumps left, no matter what ratio diet: liquid I use or how vigorously / thoroughly I try to mix it). I've also noticed that, once mixed, the diet seems to separate into a liquid / thick gloopy layer, which it never used to do.


^^ this, i thought i was going mad... mine leave most of theres now since i got a delivery of the new stuff. it doesnt mox well and does seperate. since using the new diet on my gargoyles thay have been 'fired up' in colour constantly, even during the day which they never used to do before.... ill try them back on a fruit mix and see if this makes a difference x


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I've just recieved the complete diet version 3.1 I shall try it out tonight. They have also enclosed a note. Stating its a new formula so mix with less water and add to get the consistency you want. It also says if this is your first time using the new formula your geckos may turn their noses up to the first few feeds but will take to it. I'm guessing this note is new?


----------



## rudders (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi,Yes the note is new,it would be interesting to to note their reactions to it. I persevered for weeks and they still wouldn't eat eat.Hope you have better luck as we are right in the middle of breeding season.dean


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

LOL!! Yes, that note is very new. When I recieved my new batch in April there was no such note attached. I tried it cold turkey for 6 weeks...and still nothing. I hope yours take it, I really do...it's nothing but a pain in the rear that mine won't eat it.

I have since tried mixing it various ways and the more cgd I add to fruit, the less they eat...


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

I have plenty 2 part left if they don't eat it. I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

That would be great....I think that the more people having issues with it, might lend some weight to it being looked at again...


----------



## Jasminee (May 26, 2010)

I recently got my first crested gecko and it's been on version 3.0 of the complete repashy diet. I have seen little evidence of any of this being eaten so far, but it's a baby still so I don't know whether it is just eating small quantities. The previous owners were feeding it the same diet before (although I'm unsure what the version is) so I'm worried that I'm doing something wrong.
Currently it's being fed crickets about three times a week as well.
Can anyone tell me how much a baby crestie is supposed to eat?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

with a baby crestie you should be able to see lick marks in the food, but with your little one having live three times a week means only a small amount of cgd will probly be eaten, so you might have trouble seeing it go.


----------



## x_firefly_x (Sep 18, 2009)

OMG I am so glad I found this thread, I thought I was going mad/somehow doing something terribly wrong with the food! I got the new stuff last time I ordered it, point blank refusal to eat it at first from all my cresties, but thankfully they are all now eating some of it after I started putting fruit/baby food in it as well. The worst thing is my two youngest geckos point blank refuse live food of any kind so I HAVE to feed them some form of mix. Very frustrating as after the changeover they both lost 2g in a very short time(which as they were only 8g at the time was 1/4 of their bodyweight) due to not eating it and I've had to work incredibly hard to get them back up to weight using various combinations of the base and fruit/baby food/calcium etc. I think I'm going to order a sample of that clarks diet and in the meantime try and get some of the complete repashy diet and see if they take to that any better. My two adults haven't been so bad weight loss wise, but they still are not very keen on it and very little is being eaten which is just stressing me out  eeeee whole thing is sooo frustrating!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I only brought mien recently, but mien deosnt have this 3.1 version on the side so i guess its the old stuff?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

where did you get the old stuff from? mine wont even eat the new stuff with mango puree and honey in :devil:


----------



## Jasminee (May 26, 2010)

Well I got the 3.0 version from www.stickyfeet.co.uk


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

Ours weren't keen on the 3.1 at first (both 2 part and complete) but after a couple of months of sticking with it they're eating it. Only one fella is REALLY resisting the change, with the old formula he used to clean his bowl on the first evening but now hardly touches his food. We haven't given in and given him anything else instead though. If his body condition deteriorates at all we'll take another look at the situation but for now it's a battle of wills lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Doesn't help that CGD costs a hell of a lot for them to turn their noses up :bash:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

See, I am not sure how long is too long to just keep sticking it out, I felt 6 weeks was more than enough for me, especially since I had a couple of breeding animals and babies/juvies trying to grow. I just don't think that to set them back like that for 6 weeks was a good idea now in retrospect, and I am pleased enough that I gave it a good go.

When you say they are eating it....do you mean actually eating it like the old stuff, clean bowls etc or do you mean they are eating enough to live (like mine were - still threw out about 90% of it though)


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't say they seem to LOVE the stuff but they eat enough of it. Our 4ish gram babies eat enough that you can actually tell they've eaten(about a penny size hole in it), whereas on the old formula (bear in mind they were smaller) you couldn't tell when they'd eaten. One 1yo male generally cleans his milk bottle cap (eats a bit more than he did with the old formula), the other 1yo male eats a good chunk of it (about the same as the old formula), one 2yo male eats enough to get by (a bit less than he ate of the old formula) and the other 2yo male will hardly touch it( the one that used to clean his bowl).
Offered some of each formula to the tokays just to see if they'd go near it, they told me where to stick it :whistling2:

Overall I'd say the old formula was preferred by my lot but they arent overly fussed.


----------



## dannyboy1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Wabbit said:


> I can't say they seem to LOVE the stuff but they eat enough of it. Our 4ish gram babies eat enough that you can actually tell they've eaten(about a penny size hole in it), whereas on the old formula (bear in mind they were smaller) you couldn't tell when they'd eaten. One 1yo male generally cleans his milk bottle cap (eats a bit more than he did with the old formula), the other 1yo male eats a good chunk of it (about the same as the old formula), one 2yo male eats enough to get by (a bit less than he ate of the old formula) and the other 2yo male will hardly touch it( the one that used to clean his bowl).
> Offered some of each formula to the tokays just to see if they'd go near it, they told me where to stick it :whistling2:
> 
> Overall I'd say the old formula was preferred by my lot but they arent overly fussed.


rite, im confused now, is a milk carton top full of CGD enough for a 6month old crestie?? the reason i say that is because atm iv been usin 1 of them brown meal worm dish things, he normally eats about half of it, abit worried im feedin him to much, lol


----------



## hissnhers (Oct 18, 2006)

interesting thread - I've been emailing people today asking whether or not 2 month-old's should be gobbling up 2-part as I hadn't seen any of them with their noses in it! Tonight I spotted 1 eating from the milk bottle top :2thumb:

I was concerned that they may not have got a 'taste' for it so I've been dipping a chopstick into their dish and holding it in front of them. With a bit of coaxing ALL of them will lick it off the end of the chopstick :lol2:

I'm hoping this will give them the taste but someone has offered to let me have some of the Clark's version when they get it and I'll try this too. They've also been having crickets every other day so I'm going to drop this down to a couple of times a week in the hope that they leave a bit of room for the 2-part!!!

I'm still not 100% sure of the best consistency :blush: so I've made it fairly runny in the hope that they will 'lap' it up and it won't dry out too quickly.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Hisnhers I do mine thick ketchup style I personally think if you do it watery they will get full on water rather than the cgd nutrients.

Ive just done the rounds for the first time with the complete diet version 3.1 . It smells nice, a mix between the 2 part mango and banana. I mixed it in my sauce bottle as usual and it mixed as normal, it also looks as dark as the previous one I used. I have pictures to put up tomorrow hopefully with additional pics of empty bowls!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hissnhers

I make mine the consistency of thickish gravy.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## dr del (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi,

Mine definately prefers it as a dry mix.

I gave him the made up mix for a couple of days in a row and saw no signs he had gone anywhere near it. I put in the 50/50 mix of base and flavour with no water added and he ate half of it - about twice what I would have expected him to eat. 

But I am so new at keeping these things I have no idea how much of it they should actually be eating. :blush:


dr del


----------



## rudders (Jan 29, 2008)

It would be interesting to see if feeding dry powder creates any kidney problems over a period of time? Even if given extra water the balance could be swinging from one extreme to the other.
Any one who has not already checked out the clarks diet take a look,the new diet is complete with no need for insects and they also do various flavours as well. www.pmpreptiles.com take a look.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I guess if mine doesnt say what version it is, it is an old one?
Just fed mine and within about 5 mins, i needed to re feed all of mine again, mine love the stuff, apart from the odd few.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

rudders said:


> It would be interesting to see if feeding dry powder creates any kidney problems over a period of time? Even if given extra water the balance could be swinging from one extreme to the other.
> Any one who has not already checked out the clarks diet take a look,the new diet is complete with no need for insects and they also do various flavours as well. www.pmpreptiles.com take a look.


do you use clarks ? I am just about to order 1.5lb to see what my guys think of it .


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I think you must have the old stuff Gina, if it has no version number on it, and it's darker brown and doesn't stink of weird chemically fruit then you should be all good!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> I think you must have the old stuff Gina, if it has no version number on it, and it's darker brown and doesn't stink of weird chemically fruit then you should be all good!


lol
I have to admit it does look different and smell different AND go different once with water, than the stuff i had before. But that was the old old stuff ... the all in one one.. I now the MRO base to mix with REAL fruit..


----------



## rudders (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine is on it's way, really impressed with the feed back I have had from people that have been using it. I think Allen Repashy's attitude to Anna's questions spoke volumes.What would any one in the UK gain by knocking something we had all used for years with great success.After changing so many ingredients I found it no longer palatable to the geckos and was basically throwing it in the bin.To lock the thread as he didn't have any answers was appalling.I personally had used it since it came out and even had one of the first 2oz samples produced,I think that was around 2004 and one of the great things was it eliminated the need for mixing various fruits and baby foods, from what I have been reading nearly everyone is having to add something,fruit,honey,baby food etc just to get their animals to feed. Doesn't this defeat the whole purpose of a complete powdered diet? I am really looking forward to the clark's diets arriveing and will let everyone know what they think of it.The 6 pounds of Repashy food I still have will go to feed the cokroaches.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

rudders said:


> Mine is on it's way, really impressed with the feed back I have had from people that have been using it. I think Allen Repashy's attitude to Anna's questions spoke volumes.What would any one in the UK gain by knocking something we had all used for years with great success.After changing so many ingredients I found it no longer palatable to the geckos and was basically throwing it in the bin.To lock the thread as he didn't have any answers was appalling.I personally had used it since it came out and even had one of the first 2oz samples produced,I think that was around 2004 and one of the great things was it eliminated the need for mixing various fruits and baby foods, from what I have been reading nearly everyone is having to add something,fruit,honey,baby food etc just to get their animals to feed. Doesn't this defeat the whole purpose of a complete powdered diet? I am really looking forward to the clark's diets arriveing and will let everyone know what they think of it.The 6 pounds of Repashy food I still have will go to feed the cokroaches.


To be honest, it was Allen Repashy's attitude that really annoyed me. Fair enough, I fully appreciate that there can be teething troubles when a product's ingredients are changed. However, I think that it's perfectly reasonable for customers to raise problems that they've experienced if that product is no longer fit for purpose (which the new 2-part diet currently doesn't appear to be if so many geckos simply aren't eating it), as long as those issues are reported politely and it's made clear that the purpose of the comments is to provide (hopefully) constructive feedback. I found his out of hand dismissal of the issues and locking of the thread to be, quite honestly, insulting. And yes, I too have just placed an order for the Clark's diet.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

biohazard156 said:


> I think you must have the old stuff Gina, if it has no version number on it, and it's darker brown and doesn't stink of weird chemically fruit then you should be all good!


Hiya,

Have you recieved the old 16oz i sent you yet ? im interested to see the results changing back to the old one,

My orders are placed directly with Allen, so if you could all individually pm me with your experience with the new diet, what flavors you have, how many cresties and the problems your having i can collaborate it all together and put it to him,

as someone who spends $500 a time with him, id be pretty pissed if he turns his nose up at any problems we're having, so lets get this sorted ! :lol2:


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I said I'd post back the other day with results from trying the 'new improved' banana but hadn't got around to it until now! Sorry for that!

Anyhoo... as I had predicted it wasn't all that popular! Some had eaten a tiny amount - visible lick marks but nothing like they should be eating and some hadn't touched it at all as far as I could see. All except the young male who as usual ate the lot but I think he'd eat ground cardboard mixed with something to make the right consistency so I can't really go by him eating it! I'll carry on with the apricot one for now and mix something else in perhaps mango/honey to try and use some of it up along with extra cricket feeds/supplements etc as I have been doing.

I'd be very interested in seeing how the Clark's diet goes with the many of you that are trying it and perhaps order that if it seems popular! It is sad with so many youngsters and breeding females that the Repashy stuff seems to be c**p this time around :-(


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry I was going to post this yesterday but never got around to it.

Repashy complete CGD version 3.1, I mixed up my first batch on Tuesday night, when I opened it the first thing i noticed was it smelt nice like a cross between the 2 part mango and banana, consistency wise the poweder looked similar to the 2 part when the 2 parts are mixed (cant compare it to the previous complete diet as this is the first tim ive tried it).

Packet










Version 3.1










The sauce bottle I mix it in by covering the end and shaking it like a looney, it seemed to mix well, I did as the note said and mixed it with a small amount of water first and then added to it, I alway do mine to a thick consistency.










Attempting to show the consistency. Also shows the colour of the diet, compared to the pictures inthe first post the new compete diet looks much darker than the 2-part, this is the same colour as the old 2-part that I used.










Bowls waiting to be dished out










Before 1










After 1










Before 2










After 2










I didnt take any more before pictures but you can see a bunch more after pictures here:




























































So all in all the diet seems to be going down well on the first night here which im chuffed and relieved about! Even though some of the dishes arent licked clean thats normal for me, sometimes they clean them sometimes they dont, as my geckos are a bit pampered and they have some kind of livefood in their enclosures with them about 95% of the time :blush:, so they dont ever go hungry especially the adults. Some of the cresties had began eating it before id gone to bed and the pictures were taken in the morning when I got it.

If anyone else is interested in trying the complete diet I ordered 3.2kg of it and am planning to resell around half of it to cover the postage costs.


----------



## rudders (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, glad it worked well for you, definitely different to what I had as 3.1 complete.I mixed mine with a stick blender and still had white lumps appearing in the mix.There was no sweet smell and the colour was dark brown.Yours seems more green to be like it used to be and if the geckos eat it you will do well.


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm just gonna chuck in my two pennies worth here - as all info helps. 

I have two young uns and I also have two adults.

The first food I ordered was the MRP complete allin1. It is version 3.0
I also at the same time ordered some 2 part - strawberry. That was version 3.1 already.

For 4 weeks nothing was eaten at all - or so it seemed. bi weekly weighing showed no loss of weight and very small gains _(0.2-0.4gram gain)_ - So I figured they were sustaining themselves on it at least.

After that period I consistently found some lick marks in the feed bowls - I use the magnaturals ledge feeders and I have always put in a Complete and a 2 part dish in the terrariums to gauge the popularity of either.



The youngsters seem to take licks from both foods.
The adults are very fussy - but are preferring the strawberry by the look of it.

I have recently acquired some mango 2 part and of note is that all my 2 parts are version 3.1. I can confirm that it does separate.

I mix 4 days supply - feed immediately and two days later feed the rest from the fridge. after 2 days the 2 part has separated - with clear fluid at the top - a quick remix sorts that out.

Of note is that I use a powered small hand whisker to mix the food - this little puppy mixes like no-ones business and I can say that IMHO it has never mixed that well - certainly not as well as I would have expected.

I can say now after 3-4 months that my Cresties just survive on it - not once have they ever finished a bowl or taken more than a few licks from the dish. *Not once.* And I don't overfeed either - the nippers get a teaspoon in a dish and the adults get 2!

I have now enquired about getting some Clark's' diet. I'll update here when I note anything after trying that.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

After all the problems in here, ive only had 2 people pm me with their problems....

C'mon guys, if im seriously going to put this to allen, we need some serious response and numbers to stand on !


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've already put forward my problems to Allen, quite calmy and openly on his forum, and when two other people dared to write on there too about having issues, he closed the thread.

I don't believe he is interested in hearing about it anymore, else he would have left the thread open for discussion.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

I am new to Crested Geckos and thought that somehow I was doing something wrong...everything seemed right (temps, humidity etc), but they just weren't eating, I got what I thought was exactly the same diet as the previous owners(which they said they loved!) and they just refused to eat it, I had to increase dusted live food and make up my own fruit smoothies or they would have starved, as it is they have both lost weight, one is gaining it back with the livefood and smoothies and the other is still very unhappy, again I thought this was somehow my fault and this really worries me. My version is the 3.1, as others say it is both a distressing and expensive error on the part of the makers and I am soooooo glad that I am not alone with this, I am trying komodo to at least get them eating something more than barely suvival and will order this Clarks to try, I really would do anything to get them both happily lapping up their food, so tired of just throwing it away and them looking sad and underweight, I really thought they had fallen out with each other and were not eating cause of some sort of stress, now I am really wondering if it's just down to this, will keep on trying other food choices and see where we go from there.


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm on my 2nd feed of the 3.1 Mango 2 part here - the youngsters have appeared to have taken to it fairly well - the adults are refusing to touch it.

I have had to supplement some live-food for the adult female as she has just laid a clutch of eggs and lost a bit of weight - 15% of prior total. Something I wanted to avoid as I have the "complete" food for them. I have just ordered some Clark's and will see if the adults take to it.

I know for a fact that now I gave in and fed her some live-food - she will probably turn her nose up at any mixed food now for quite a while - hopefully the Clarks will tempt her back to the feed bowl....


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Right, got the new batch in at the end of last week so they have had two meals of the 2-part version 3.1 so far.

As soon as I opened the bag I knew what you meant about the smell...really overpowering! It just doesn't smell as 'earthy' as the last lot. And when I added the flavour I could only just make out the scent...whereas before it was quite easy to smell the nectar once mixed. Definitely lumpier and doesn't seem to mix as well.

However - despite _my_ immediate dislike to it, the geckos don't seem too bothered. They seem to be eating very similar amounts to when I used the old version.

They know it is different though - you can see by their behaviour. Before, the greedy ones would just dive head first into the bowls, but for the past couple of days they've been acting as though they're at a wine tasting session! They have been licking at the air above the bowl, then licking the mixture, then standing back for a bit as if analysing the flavour, then licking the air, then back for another little taste...etc.etc. There have been a few bowls where it doesn't look like much has been taken, but these are adults/sub adults who didn't eat much of the usual mixture. 

Though whether it is just coincident with the warm weather, I don't know!

I will try them on the one part diet next week and see if the response is still a positive one.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

ok quick update.. i have persevered and kept trying them with the new formula in 2 different flavours. 

still will not touch it.. i added some honey and the gargoyle tasted it... then left it. cresties point blank refused any at all. 

so i have pmd about getting an order of clarkes diet as they are now visably starting to lose weight, and i have had to start feeding live food again in the meantime. x


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Ive always had mixed results with the repashy cgd.

For a long time our cesties ate either very little or none of it.

Currently I have the new version and I pre-mix with a selection of fruit and freeze batches of it.

One of our cresties has started eating it very well indeed, and cleans her bowl. The other is still not interested.

The Clark's Diet looks interesting.

I wonder what the difference between the 3 varieties are.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i emailed them and asked their advice,got a really fast response too, they told me to go for the complete diet, not sure wether to try the plain one as mine hate repashy nectars...........


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Just an update on this! I tried my clarks diet that arrived today, not me personally of course :whistling2:. I have to say first impressions are really promising :2thumb:

I only got round to feeding about half of them and then nipped off to watch an hour of telly, just been back up to feed the rest of them and at least 5 of them have completely cleared their bowls : victory: Admittedly i didn't give them a huge amount, i figured it may take a while for them to get used to it, nope, they have guzzled it down...i am going to make some extra to give them.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

suey said:


> Just an update on this! I tried my clarks diet that arrived today


How long did it take to arrive?? Just ordered mine today.


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

It actually only took a few days as customs didn't hold on to it : victory:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

suey said:


> It actually only took a few days as customs didn't hold on to it : victory:


It'll be just my luck that customs decide to take a look and think it is drugs:devil: Damn you customs :whip:


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing more of this positive feedback about the Clark's diet. Got quite a bit of Repashy to use up some how yet... but I think I'll jump on the Clark's bandwagon soon esp if others see good results like this!


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi

We have recently had our first batch of the 3.1 in and had a couple of feeding sessions so far. We have noticed no difference at all with regards to the feeding response - they appear to be lapping it up as usual. We use the 1 part diet.

In actual fact, we hadn't noticed it was 3.1 until we read this thread and had a look. As for mixing, we use a blender so it gets mixed up fine.

Regards


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have always had version 3.1 since I got my young male from Anna a few months ago and he has never shown any interest in it, so I have to feed it to my roaches as he has no trouble scoffing them :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

just had 1.5lb of clarks delivered , have filled my sleeping geckos bowls..... will let you know what they think of it later when they wake up.


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

wohic said:


> just had 1.5lb of clarks delivered , have filled my sleeping geckos bowls..... will let you know what they think of it later when they wake up.


How long did it take to arrive?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Fabio said:


> How long did it take to arrive?


ordered last friday, arrived today


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

wohic said:


> just had 1.5lb of clarks delivered , have filled my sleeping geckos bowls..... will let you know what they think of it later when they wake up.


 not read teh whole thread, but where'd you get this from?
What was the last stuff I nabbed off of you as crusty seems to quite like it!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

MissCat said:


> not read teh whole thread, but where'd you get this from?
> What was the last stuff I nabbed off of you as crusty seems to quite like it!



nope that was the original repashy complete.
clarks is this.........

Diet


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

wohic said:


> nope that was the original repashy complete.
> clarks is this.........
> 
> Diet


 ooo i shall keep an eye out for your cresties responses to it then


----------



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

What should i feed my crested gecko - when i get it ...
Repashy 2-Part Diet
or the komodo crested gecko diet ?
Thanks


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

joza123 said:


> What should i feed my crested gecko - when i get it ...
> Repashy 2-Part Diet
> or the komodo crested gecko diet ?
> Thanks


 I wouldn't really bother with the komodo one to be honest, it looks naff, smells naff and my crestie (at least) didn't like it.


----------



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

MissCat said:


> I wouldn't really bother with the komodo one to be honest, it looks naff, smells naff and my crestie (at least) didn't like it.


Should i use the Repashy 2-Part Diet then ?


----------



## hissnhers (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm still trying my youngsters on the 2part mix and I've 4 diff flavours. They all get a bit on the end of a chopstick (!) cos I thought it might help them get a 'taste' for it but, so far, I don't think anything is going out of bottle tops. Do people who are using the 2part mix stick with the same flavour (for how long) or change the flavour when re-doing the dishes?

I'm hoping to try the clarks soon so it will be interesting to see if there's any difference


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

hissnhers said:


> I'm still trying my youngsters on the 2part mix and I've 4 diff flavours. They all get a bit on the end of a chopstick (!) cos I thought it might help them get a 'taste' for it but, so far, I don't think anything is going out of bottle tops. Do people who are using the 2part mix stick with the same flavour (for how long) or change the flavour when re-doing the dishes?
> 
> I'm hoping to try the clarks soon so it will be interesting to see if there's any difference


I've 4 flavours also, none of them seem to go down well:devil:
I make up about a weeks worth of one flavour, put fresh in everyday then make another weeks worth of a different flavour.


----------



## hissnhers (Oct 18, 2006)

can anyone tell me the email address for the clarks diet. I can't email directly from their site in order to ask questions etc


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

[email protected]

Try this one.


----------



## hissnhers (Oct 18, 2006)

rob2278 said:


> I've 4 flavours also, none of them seem to go down well:devil:
> I make up about a weeks worth of one flavour, put fresh in everyday then make another weeks worth of a different flavour.


i've just been making up the right amount each time but leave it in the vivs 2/3 days as some people/writings suggest that they'll still eat it after 2/3 days.

Do you just keep the rest of your mix in the fridge? what sort of container (lidded?) do you use?


----------



## hissnhers (Oct 18, 2006)

rob2278 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Try this one.


cheers - I'll copy it over and try it x


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

hissnhers said:


> i've just been making up the right amount each time but leave it in the vivs 2/3 days as some people/writings suggest that they'll still eat it after 2/3 days.
> 
> Do you just keep the rest of your mix in the fridge? what sort of container (lidded?) do you use?


I keep it in the fridge in one of these baby food containers.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I brought back loads of bags of 16oz complete the new type and its gone down better than anything I've used in the past I'm going through a 16oz at a rate of knots 

I also found the diet to be a little dampish and found mine prefer it dry and I've empty bowls everywhere my lot free feed as and when, they also have roach colonies within the viv's small ones in which they pick off the insects as and when they choose along with crix once a week.

My lot do very well on this diet and laid egg's 4 years in a row without even having males all infetile granted but not a metabolic issues between the lot of them  

For mine the dry repashy seems to be the way to go  
Only one's not mad for it are the chahoua's they always prefer live food here


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

:hmm: Might offer it dry and see what happens.


----------



## hissnhers (Oct 18, 2006)

isn't this forum FAB for sharing and learning!!

Re the CFGD - if it proves popular has anyone thought if it's possible to bulk order. The CGD/2part is obviously sold via StickyFeet - is the CFGD likely to be made available in a similar way............rather than have 100s of smaller orders via USA ?? It would be really useful if StickyFeet or someone similar could take this on board - it sounds like, potentially, there would be PLENTY of orders!! :2thumb:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

rob2278 said:


> :hmm: Might offer it dry and see what happens.


Some seem to like it dry worth a go even some other species like it  my mourning, golden,banana and day gex also had some dry but the days prefered it wet the golden would eat anything he finds


----------



## joza123 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am getting my crested gecko soon and i dont want to buy loads of flavours and i just want to try one flavour so has anyone got any suggestions what their favourite is ?
Thanks


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Some seem to like it dry worth a go even some other species like it  my mourning, golden,banana and day gex also had some dry but the days prefered it wet the golden would eat anything he finds


I'll have to offer the 2 part dry, this should be OK I assume??


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

rob2278 said:


> I'll have to offer the 2 part dry, this should be OK I assume??


Do you mean the base and flavours? if so I've not actually tried that dry I'm using the complete banana mango type mix as this to me seems damper and less bulky  
I did read a while back about it being used dry but I can't remember what I read oh the shame of getting old LOL


----------



## hissnhers (Oct 18, 2006)

I can see bigger cresties being ok with this but would it still be ok with little 'uns........powder up their noses???:blush:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Do you mean the base and flavours? if so I've not actually tried that dry I'm using the complete banana mango type mix as this to me seems damper and less bulky
> I did read a while back about it being used dry but I can't remember what I read oh the shame of getting old LOL


Yes, the base & flavour mixed together. Just popped some cherry in anyway, see how that goes!!




hissnhers said:


> powder up their noses???:blush:


I've put a little straw in for them:whistling2:


----------



## hissnhers (Oct 18, 2006)

rob2278 said:


> Yes, the base & flavour mixed together. Just popped some cherry in anyway, see how that goes!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
BIG :lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Blimey mine have been missing out :Na_Na_Na_Na:goes off to find straws:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

:hmm: No evidence of they dry being touched yet.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like everyone offered the clarks last night had a feed, and considering they had some old version CGD the night before that they all eat so would not be hungry I think thats a very good start, very promising, some of the babys actually have visibly fat tummys so I am guessing they REALLY like it :lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

wohic said:


> Looks like everyone offered the clarks last night had a feed, and considering they had some old version CGD the night before that they all eat so would not be hungry I think thats a very good start, very promising, some of the babys actually have visibly fat tummys so I am guessing they REALLY like it :lol2:


Rub it in:whistling2:


:lol2:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

wohic said:


> Looks like everyone offered the clarks last night had a feed, and considering they had some old version CGD the night before that they all eat so would not be hungry I think thats a very good start, very promising, some of the babys actually have visibly fat tummys so I am guessing they REALLY like it :lol2:


Same here; every one of my lot, Rhacs and mourning geckos alike, have eaten the Clark's diet enthusiastically. Indeed, the youngest chahoua virtually dived head first into the bowl and didn't reappear for ages; I thought the daft creature was going to explode it was scoffing so much!


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

good - this is encouraging.

Mine have been fed the 3.1 Mango now for 10 days and have point blank refused to eat it at all except for the one occasion. What I'm noticing is that the food is separating in the feed bowls over night once placed in the terrariums. 

They were that hungry that I resorted to feeding them live-food last night and they "attacked" the tweezers they were that hungry... and my eldest female actually bit me! LOL

My Clark should arrive this week - looking forward to trying it out..


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine were exactly the same, nearly ate the tweezers too when I was offering roaches, they were obviously starving and this was with two bowls in the viv of food, one strawberry, one mango repashy, not even a lick taken arggghhh! Thank goodness my Clarks is on the way now, so hope they like it or I think I'll start pulling my hair out!!!!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

rob2278 said:


> I'll have to offer the 2 part dry, this should be OK I assume??


1 of them has eaten the dry CGD tonight.


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

loonymoony said:


> Thank goodness my Clarks is on the way now, so hope they like it or I think I'll start pulling my hair out!!!!


I'm fully expecting mine to resist the new food for a while - especially after having live-food - so bear that in mind


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

rob2278 said:


> 1 of them has eaten the dry CGD tonight.


As well as putting the dry CGD in last night, I also put some mixed with water, and some of the mango/CGD/honey recipe found on here. Had a look this morning, there was evidence that all 3 had been tried during the night:hmm:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I got my Clarks last week and have tried it twice since. Some ate it first time, but since i had been spoiling them with fruit only...they didn't eat as much as I thought they might.

I fed again on saturday and looks like its going to be a hit, geckos seem to be eating it now, so great news there.

As for feeding CGD dry, or mixed with fruit, or honey etc...I just find this to be defeating the purpose of a MRP....it says its main usage is to be mixed with water, but look at all the other ways people are having to use it just so some will be eaten. Don't get me wrong, I tried some of these things too...but to me, it really is taking away the point of it...ease...

It might be the best nutrition on paper, but if it's not palatable then it's as much use as a chocolate fireguard.


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

got my clarkes sample today will try it tonight see how it goes

p.s if it all goes to plan i will have 25 quid worth of cgd for sale lol

ta much
geo


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

Just a FYI here on some observations made over last few days.

Cresties still not touching the 2 part Mango and here are some observations made about it - the photos explain it all.. I have noticed this happens even when mixed with a blender.

I would voice my concerns on the proper forums but after reports on what happened in the official forums I'm not sure I'm motivated enough to do so... 

This separation issue does not ironically occur with the 2 part strawberry of the same version formula - which is totally puzzling - if the base is indeed the same and has not been surreptitiously changed without us being informed -- it can then only be the fault of the different "nectar" component causing this issue. 

Regardless I have had no success with any of the formulae or flavours I have tried and having just recently shelled out 25 nicker for mango 2 part on the recommendation of its popularity with the lizards themselves - I'm now left quite disappointed.

What annoys me is that this isn't a "cheap" food - it's supposed to be highly recommended and with a consistent performance and so far this whole year it has not lived upto it's marketing or loyalist hype at all for me - I have spent a total of £65 so far trying to find a formula and flavour that they like and to date it has been a complete waste of money :yeahright:

In fact it is turning out to be a "Marmite" food - they will either love it or hate it it seems and the margin seems almost 50-50 - sadly though a food marked as a complete diet for a specific species HAS to appeal to all members of the species - even the fussy ones. - For instance I have yet to find anyone who doesn't really like ice cream for example - it's a universally appealing thing - you get my drift I hope.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am sorry you have had to go through this waste of money, time and ultimately....the geckos wellbeing.

I feel the same now about bothering to voice another opinion about it anywhere else, as I feel it will fall on deaf ears, I think my original point of view was clearly put forward to the man himself, and as you can read, was clearly not well accepted.

I have wasted about $120 on this damn food, only to find out it's crap and they won't eat it, and bothering with fruit mash and honey etc etc is at the end of the day, defeating the purpose of the damn stuff.....they do not eat it as intended, nor any other way I can think of...

I hope everyones clarks diet arrives soon, as it has been nice to see mine eating something again that hasn't taken me ages to prepare and mess around with my own supplementation.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Fabio just looking at your pics, what are the larger lumps in it? mango?


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> Fabio just looking at your pics, what are the larger lumps in it? mango?


 I would honestly have no idea and would be just guessing without having it analysed.

I do find it dismaying though that it obviously just doesn't mix well at all. I train a lot and take quite a few things like protein shakes and the like - and to be honest I have never come across a human-garde blendable "food" that has mixed this badly.

well, it does mix fine to start with; but after just 6 hours it's starting to separate - this could be the addition of the extra hemp though - and it might even be the reconstituted hemp oil floating on the surface?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

isaac ate the clarks diet last night  few lil dips in where his been licking it  he has only ever eated repashy stuff once or twice in the early days. hurah!


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

just ordered some clarkes diet to try my babies on.cant wait to try it out x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Fabio said:


> I would honestly have no idea and would be just guessing without having it analysed.
> 
> I do find it dismaying though that it obviously just doesn't mix well at all. I train a lot and take quite a few things like protein shakes and the like - and to be honest I have never come across a human-garde blendable "food" that has mixed this badly.
> 
> well, it does mix fine to start with; but after just 6 hours it's starting to separate - this could be the addition of the extra hemp though - and it might even be the reconstituted hemp oil floating on the surface?


hmmm interesting/


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*100% with you there!*

What annoys me is that this isn't a "cheap" food - it's supposed to be highly recommended and with a consistent performance and so far this whole year it has not lived upto it's marketing or loyalist hype at all for me - I have spent a total of £65 so far trying to find a formula and flavour that they like and to date it has been a complete waste of money :yeahright:

[/QUOTE] 

Fabio seems yours and my issues are identical, even the same flavours in question and a 100% failure, the money side is VERY annoying, but it is the weight loss that my poor Cresties have suffered because of this, that has really upset me, Repashy always seemed a very reliable/trustworthy product, I have lost all faith now and as Bio hazzard said, we buy Repashy beacuse it is meant to be a complete diet with everything needed for a healthy Crestie without all the hassle, well I've had double the hassle cause along with making up the repashy and having the same issues with seperation and with it turning to tar in like two days, I have also had to run round making fruit smoothie cubes, which don't last long as they go mouldy esp in this weather and then I'm adding more and more bugs into the diet to try and stave off the weight loss (and they have to be gutloaded first of course) it has all cost me a fortune in both time, money and stress, really hope we've all found a remedy to this problem eg a reliable alternative. What I still don't understand is why it was changed in the first place, if it was as good as claimed, why mess about with it?? look what's happened! If it ain't broke don't fix it!! I mean improvments is one thing, surely it was trialed first?? then why have we all been sold a 'faulty' for want of a better word, product? I've let my supplier know I'm not happy and he in turn is passing on this info to Allen Repashy himself and trying to find out what's happening, I mailed him the links to this thread and others, quite frankly now I just want my poor guys to eat the Clarks, then I will probably be done with repashy anyways, need a food I can trust and really hoping they will be the one.


----------



## Fabio (Jul 7, 2008)

Well good news and another positive testimonial for anyone considering obtaining some Clarks Diet

Mine arrived Monday morning and I made some up fro them that evening. I usually leave the feed bowl in for a maximum of 48 Hours then swap out for fresh. The first night there seemed to be very little interest.

However last night - the youngsters have nearly cleaned their feed bowl - and the fussy Adults have polished off a good third of a bowl!

They also seem to be a lot more active - I worked though the night last night and they were jumping around the terrarium like something out of a Benny Hill sketch. I'm often awake working during the night and have never seen this level of activity before! LOL! 

So all in all - first time for feeding and they took to it *right away* - I'm impressed - if this carries on - I'll be placing a bulk order in due course.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds really good, can't wait for mine to arrive now, I have everything crossed! 
Also it may interest you guys to hear that my supplier has chatted to Mr Repashy and he is still sticking to there being no issues with the new Repashy (based on all the American customers, himself included not having any problems) and thus is not going to change the receipe back or amend it, it will be as it is now! So anyone having issues (I have been dealing with mine for the past 2 months now!) best look for an alternative ASAP, Clarks is certainly seeming a very good choice, will let everyone know how my guys get on with it as soon as it arrives.
The only worries I am seeing are with people questioning it's 'complete diet' status, thus it would be very helpful if the clarks suppliers could come on here and write a little article about their product (what's in it and how it addresses all the needs of Crested Geckos!) this will then hopefully calm frayed nerves about changing over after so many years of using the same product.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

hi there, 

i've not really been following this thread closely and i'm sure i should. i'm starting to run low now on repashy, i've tried them on their old komodo diet which i had before the repashy. anyway, could someone let me know the jist of the problems, the current recomended food and where i can get it from as i need to place my order sooner rather than later.

thank you
xx


----------



## rudders (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, this is the story of the Clarks diets as it has been passed on. The original diet was designed to be a supplemental diet with dusted insects being needed to complete the balance,this recipe is still available along with a 30% protein diet.Again insects are needed to complete the diet.The complete diet was developed so that feeder insects could be eliminated if needed.Insects can be used in conjunction with the complete diet so you really have a wide choice of how you want to feed your animals.Ingredients and an independent analysis are on the website www.pmpreptiles.com .The complete diets are flavoured so you are not restricted to just one.I have been using for a week or so and the improvement in the geckos has been astounding.Anyone who keeps pairs of chahoua will know they can be funny feeders on commercial diets,mine 4 pairs are now clearing the bowls over two nights.All the geckos are a lot more active and the colours seem brighter.I have six species of Rhacodactylus and all are taking the Clarks diet with enthusiasm.That really speaks for itself.There will always be the few animals that refuse a diet but I have around 70 and they all refused 3.1 Repashy point blank when you realise that the Repashy diet was all some had ever eaten why would they all refuse at once? I would highly recommend the Clarks if you are having problems with other diets.dean


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just wanted to add on this.

Repashy old formula & live - All the babies & adults used to eat some but prefered live  rascals

Repashy 3.1 lasted 3 weeks before i couldnt do it to them anymore. All lost weight adults much more visibly. wouldnt eat mixed in fruit puree, honey on its own or different consistencies - Conserened about female has dropped a HUGE amount of weight (8g) put on 3G with handfeeding live- Smell made me gag too. have 3 different flavours which huge amounts left over if anyone wants it 

Clarks diet - Got the Testers and paid postage only a premix of all the flavours - brilliant idea so i can see who likes what. 

The female i was most conserend about i had started hand feeding live last week droped from 43 g to 35g wasnt impressed. Currently 38g Shes had 2 complete bowls of the banana formula (1st night). All the tanks ate some banana - williamsi's were caught sneeking a few licks i sweetened with a tiny drop of honey and the consumed the lot. Out of 2 bags (banana and fig) over 3 days WITH live in the tanks i have found that 20/23 of my geckos (various species) have cleaned off the bowls with 3 chosing higher offereing of live but having a nibble. Other flavours to try but looks like i may have to get a bag of each one 

conclusion - Clarks is a clear winner. Smells really nice not sicky like the repashy. mixes well and very smooth and doesnt separate. Geckos clearly love the flavours eating some of each of them. my smallest baby loves the fig but my adults adore the banana

A* on clarks cant wait for it to be set up in the uk - nudge nudge to you know who.


----------



## butterfly321 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi - I live in the US and have had the same problem with version 3.1. I've been searching on the forums to see if anyone had the same issue and came across this site. I've been trying for the past few months to find more of the old version to buy, without success - very frustrating. My Pongo (female crested gecko) has been eating the original CGD (Repashy) for a year now. It took me 3 months to get her to eat it on her own. She only wanted to eat crickets, so I fed her with a baby spoon. She sometimes would get tired of specific flavors, or the diet itself, and then sometimes she would eat a lot of it. 

When I ordered the new base she wouldn't eat it, even if I mixed it with the old one. Also tried mixing with honey, fruit. I tried on a spoon and she took a lick, shook her head and ran away. She was probably expecting the version she is used to, understandably. 

I just ran out of the old version. She eats crickets (once or twice a week) so I feed the new version to the crickets. I feel bad that I can't give her the food anymore that she grew to enjoy. I've really been worried about what I'm going to feed her now... Wish they would have given a period of time to offer both so people could stock up on the old one. FWIW, I don't like the way the new base smells. The new one-part smells ok but when you mix it, it doesn't seem to have a fruity smell anymore.

I have left the new version in her tank for a couple of months now and it doesn't look like she ever ate any. I will keep trying different flavors and also the one-part (since I have it). I also ordered a sample of the Clark's and will try that too. I don't know if the Clark's includes fat b/c I didn't see any reference to that on the website - I think the crickets have fat though.

Thanks for all the info. On the other sites, it seems like everyone's gecko just loved the new formula overnight - I thought that was weird. The formulas are very different. I wish the old one was still available, for geckos who were used to it and enjoyed it. I don't think they gained weight easily on it - that was maybe one reason for the new formula. I know I had to supplement with crickets.

I'll post an update when I get the Clark's sample to see if she likes it. I still plan to use the Repashy ICB and Cricket Gutload b/c Pongo has been healthy so far with these products. Will let you know how the taste test goes : )

PS She loves watermelon which she has about once a month as a treat.


----------



## butterfly321 (Aug 29, 2010)

*2-Part Diet*

I am replying to my post b/c I can't seem to edit it right now. Anyway, I noticed tonight that I never tried the new version of the one part Repashy diet on its own (the one that comes in the small jar at the pet store). I only had mixed it with the 2-part. 

So I am trying the one-part to see if she will eat it. It looks more similar to the old version than the 2 part/seems to smell better. If she will eat this one, then I would order some through the mail (supposed to be fresher). Will update when I know if she will eat this one. Just another option to think about.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Butterfly!

Many thanks for your detailed reponse! I was led to believe, like yourself, that noone else was having any issues with the new version of the diet, and that *I* must be doing something wrong with it. 

I understand that it takes a while for an animal to get used to a new food for sure, but when you place an order for the same food you always used, and it arrives and it's totally different, it doesn't give you so much time to prepare to switch over gradually. I have a fairly large collection and for none of them to eat it for over 6 weeks and start losing condition was unacceptable to me. 

I tried using blended fruits mixed with eggwhite powder and calcium and D3 for a while and they started to eat again, was so pleased about it! Then I ordered 2lb of the Clarks original recipe complete diet (I don't feed crickets to my adults). They took a couple of tries to eat it like they did the fruit, but now they are eating it normally, and gaining weight again! Also, I believe that it is as complete as the repashy and does contain a fat source.

I hope that your clarks diet will work for your geckos too, I have about 3lb of the 3.1 repashy sitting here that I will now not use at all....waste of money! 

Anna


----------

